# Tau of Iron



## Sturmovic (Jun 18, 2011)

The lore references are very slim on this subject, but here goes:

The reason the Imperium doesn't use robots is because they inevitably become self-aware/Chaos corrupted. Examples-Gaunt's STC and that Titan STC that Alaric finds, as well as that Mechanicus short story. Probably a few others I haven't read yet.

The danger of a rogue AI actually provides a reason for why the Eldar, the only other race (Necrons don't count) advanced enought to build robots takes the huge risk of putting their own souls into war constructs.

So why don't the Tau face the same problem? One possible explanation is that their AI are too rudimentary at the moment (just like their ships only barely dipping into the Warp), but I think it would be a cool sub-plot if the Tau started getting "glitches" as their technology develops and becomes more and more self-aware.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

Sturmovic said:


> So why don't the Tau face the same problem? One possible explanation is that their AI are too rudimentary at the moment (just like their ships only barely dipping into the Warp), but I think it would be a cool sub-plot if the Tau started getting "glitches" as their technology develops and becomes more and more self-aware.


I'm not much of an expert on Tau fluff so please correct me if I'm wrong but isn't pretty much the only known use that the Tau have for AI their drones? If so, I think you're reasoning is correct in that they are too rudimentary. I'm not even sure that the drones could be considered to have a proper AI as opposed to advanced programing and targeting ability (as in they don't think and make decisions but rather evaluate target-priority based on a predetermined threat index). While this might seem like splitting hairs I think that the reason that AI didn't work out for humanity is that we gave it to much independence and ability to think for itself, indeed if you look at the way the Iron Men are described they seem to be general purpose robots, which must therefore be capable of adapting their programming to a wide variety of purposes (thus giving them greater decision making capabilities).

Also, do we know that the Eldar abandoned their AI robots in favour of wraiths because the robots were dangerous? Rather than just being beyond their ability to make (remember that the Eldar are a recently post-apocalyptic society).

Otherwise I agree with you, it would definitely be an interesting development if the Tau had to deal with robot uprisings.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The Tau A.Is are basically like battledroids from Star Wars, retarded, but capable of doing the task they have been programmed to do, and not much else.


----------



## SonOfStan (Feb 20, 2011)

I remember a throw-away reference from the first Tau Codex that talked about how an entire drone squadron, when properly linked together, had about the 'intelligence of a ptera-squirrel.' Whatever the hell that is. 

I personally think that having some more intelligent combat droids would make the Tau a bit more interesting.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Tau Drones work like, well, drones. Blind, deaf and stupid with most things, but generally do quite well with what they were made to do. So no, I don't think there will be any AI rebellions yet. At least none that prove to be any issue.


----------



## Sturmovic (Jun 18, 2011)

Allright guys, I guess I got it wrong.

Still, a robotic sentience like Skynet/Geth would have tons of fun in the 40k setting. Might even make a great foil for the Tyranids as their polar opposite.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Sturmovic said:


> Allright guys, I guess I got it wrong.
> 
> Still, a robotic sentience like Skynet/Geth would have tons of fun in the 40k setting. Might even make a great foil for the Tyranids as their polar opposite.


Throw in the Strogg from Quake and a whole new shit storm will arise.


----------



## Sturmovic (Jun 18, 2011)

ThatOtherGuy said:


> Throw in the Strogg from Quake and a whole new shit storm will arise.


Put a red cape on a strogg, and tell me hand on heart that you can tell the difference between Strogg and Mechanicus.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

Spelling? (Ba-dum, tish!)

GFP


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

At the rate they are developing their tech, it might not be long before they have AI battle suits. When you give something like that a degree of sentience and autonomy, then maybe they will start having problems. Even then though, that would be easily handled. I think if we look at the likes of skynet, it was given enormous processing power and allowed to network widely with outside systems. A lone battlesuit gone rogue would be easily fixed, but if you have a global digital super brain that can control thousands of battle suits? Then your in trouble.

It's all about where and what you put the AI in I suppose.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> A lone battlesuit gone rogue would be easily fixed,


Aah but to function properly on a battlefield the battlesuit will need to be able to communicate effectively with it's unit and commanders, so why not give them a direct interface. And while we're at it, link them to the auto-targetting systems of your big guns so they can provide better battlefield info. And your ships for co-ordinating re-enforcements and... Oh crap now your entire military is in the hands of machines. That's how a robot revolution forms.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

MEQinc said:


> That's how a robot revolution forms.


Those damn dirty apes!! They blew it all to hell!!!!

Oh wait ... I think i've gotten confused again.



As a side not why is this topic called Tau of Iron, seems like it has nothing to do with the question.

I immediately thought of the film _Cross of Iron_ ... this but with Tau:


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

D-A-C said:


> As a side not why is this topic called Tau of Iron, seems like it has nothing to do with the question.


I assumed it was a reference to the Iron Men, the robots that humanity built that f'ed us in the a.


----------



## Sturmovic (Jun 18, 2011)

MEQinc got it spot on-the Tau robots are gonna be Tau-shaped by the way. so that'll be interesting to see.

To be honest, I'm surprised the Tau aren't mentioned as using robots more and more-they're physically weak, innocent and confident of technology. Plus all their damn units look like robots (my friends think they are a robot faction from their cover art).

In fact, it's a pretty short leap from a battlesuit to this-http://flyingdebris.deviantart.com/gallery/?offset=48#/dn52z2

If GW ever start grimdarking the Tau up, robots will be there to destroy all Tau.

P.S-the movie is very creepy in relation to Tau. Don't ask me why.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Sturmovic said:


> Put a red cape on a strogg, and tell me hand on heart that you can tell the difference between Strogg and Mechanicus.


Strogg are far more badass and way more grimdark.


----------



## Sturmovic (Jun 18, 2011)

ThatOtherGuy said:


> Strogg are far more badass and way more grimdark.


They're servitors, mate. Plus, they don't have the two things that make Mechanicus awesome-the Titans and the red capes.

Doesn't this look like a welding servitor drilling an unlucky Guardsman?http://wallpapers-free.co.uk/backgr...itory/strogg-soldier-pins-back-gdf-marine.jpg


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

Sturmovic said:


> To be honest, I'm surprised the Tau aren't mentioned as using robots more and more-they're physically weak, innocent and confident of technology. Plus all their damn units look like robots (my friends think they are a robot faction from their cover art).


To be fair we don't see or here much of Tau society beyond the warrior-caste. It seems to me like battlefield applications would be amongst the most difficult for robots. So I would suggest that Tau society (most specifically the Earth-caste) would make greater use of robots than we see on the battlefield.


----------

